# Crystal clear Water



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Both pics taken with my crappy point and shoot

Pic #1 normal exposure










Pic #2 less exposure















Thanks for viewing. Comments welcome.

Andy


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Very pretty and relaxing. Thanks very much for sharing it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Crystal clear water definitely makes a big difference. I was admiring my 50g earlier when I turned on my light lol I just started using Purigen and wow I couldn't believe how clear my water was.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Very pretty and relaxing. Thanks very much for sharing it.


Your very welcome



Diztrbd1 said:


> Very nice. Crystal clear water definitely makes a big difference. I was admiring my 50g earlier when I turned on my light lol I just started using Purigen and wow I couldn't believe how clear my water was.


Yes Purigen does wonders


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

would you ever consider swimming with your fish? lol that would be a great picture to have.

haha jk


----------

